# Turbo question



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Im gonna get the hot shot turbo kit for my 96 ga16de in a couple weeks. Im not planning on geting the jimwolf ecu off the bat. should i put on the 240sx MAF when im puting the turbo kit on or when i put the reprogramed ecu on? Also I have a ported and polished head along with intake manifold and throttle body, how mutch PSI should i run for daily driving? racing?


----------



## js9krcr01040 (Dec 10, 2005)

What does the Hot Shot Turbo upgrade come with? I would thiink that with the stock ECU you would be running the car a little lean. The JWT ECU will compansate for the extra fuel needed in order to maintain boost in the combustion chamber. Did you do anything to the lower end? Too much boost might kill a stock block. Good luck!


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

snoop said:


> Im gonna get the hot shot turbo kit for my 96 ga16de in a couple weeks. Im not planning on geting the jimwolf ecu off the bat. should i put on the 240sx MAF when im puting the turbo kit on or when i put the reprogramed ecu on? Also I have a ported and polished head along with intake manifold and throttle body, how mutch PSI should i run for daily driving? racing?


You can't run any amount of boost on the stock ECU. The HS kit comes with 370cc injectors that require you to repogram the ECU, otherwise it won't run right. The MAF isn't included with the kit, but I'd highly recommend getting one and reprogramming the ECU for the 370cc injectors/240sx MAF.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

I havent done anything to the block, from what i hear its built pretty good and i believe project evil twin and 200sx diidnt doanything to the block either. Aminidab, do u think ill be okay running with the stock ecu for a wile? or could i use the stock injectors and switch it to the 370cc's when i get the reprogramed ecu? isnt it 600$?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

do not, I repeat, do NOT run a turbo kti without the ecu/injectors upgraded and maybe even the MAF. 

VERY unwise to do something like that. the stock ECU cannot compensate enough for that flow.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

ok.....would it be a problem to install the jim wolf reprogramed ecu and new MAF at the same time as the turbo kit?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

You must install the new injectors, MAF and reprogrammed ECU at the same time. If you don't the car won't run at all. And as we've told you before you MUST install a reprogrammed ECU with the turbo kit, if you don't you'll likely blow your engine.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

sound good, thanks for the help


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

with that setup how mutch bust could i run for driving? racing? would the ported head alow me to run more?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

WHat turbo is the kit coming with? the T28 or GT28RS? If so with the 370's and 240MAF you need to monitor MAF voltage to see where your at. I advise you to go with the Cobra MAF rather than the 240 as it has more headroom. 

You should start out running as low bost as possible until you are sure the car is running right! As far as how much boost you run, that depends on MAF and injector combo and which turbo you are using. 

From your posts it is CLEAR youa re new to turbo's. My prediction is that if you don't research or learn more before you slap this thing on your going to blow up your motor. Please follow our advice, get the proper fuel system/maf/ and ECU before you put the turbo on! 

A ported head has NOTHING to do with being able to run more boost.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

it's commin with the gt28rs. You recomend the "cobra MAF" this may sound stupid but what does that come off of? With the gt28rs, cobra maf, and 370cc's how mutch boost should i run after evrythingchecks out right? and Yes this will be my first turbo install and i appreciate the help.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

nevermind on the cobra maf question.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

forget the last 2 posts . how mutch psi shoulld i run with the gt28rs, 240sx MAF, and 370 injectors after everything checks out right.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

snoop said:


> forget the last 2 posts . how mutch psi shoulld i run with the gt28rs, 240sx MAF, and 370 injectors after everything checks out right.


If you don't have a way to measure the MAF voltage and tell how close it is to maxing out, I'd say 10 PSI.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Please stop askign how much boost. Scrap the 240MAF. The GT28RS will EASILY max it out! Go bigger! That is why I recommended the Cobra MAF, it comes off of a 1993 Mustang Cobra. 

You cannot judge by boost pressure. You need to read MAF voltage (which is easily done) and get it on the dyno. then you can start turning the boost up from there. 

If you research what others have done with the GT28RS you will find that the minimum boost you can run without messing with the WG is about 10PSI. Run the minimum amount of boost until you figure out MAF voltage and HP. Without knowing those items neither you nor us can tell you how much boost to run.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

aight so with the cobra MAF, would jim wolf's reprogramed ecu be good with the 370 injecters or should i go witht the 50 LB


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I would go 50lbers right away. the 370's get close to their limit and the headroom would be nice. The other choice is to do the 370's on 4 bar of fuel pressure (which is using the standard 370's but using an FPR to raise the fuel pressure). JWT must reporgram the ECU specific to either one of those fuel setups. I personally recommend the cobra 50lb setup. There are 3 of us running it now with great results!


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

is there a car that has the 50lb. injectors and FPR that i would need. Then i would only need to buy the jgy fuel rail new.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

snoop said:


> is there a car that has the 50lb. injectors and FPR that i would need. Then i would only need to buy the jgy fuel rail new.


Please re-read my post. If you use the 50lbers you do not need an adjustable fpr, you can stick witht he stock one. As for the 50lb injectors, they are MSD injectors and are not OEM equipment on any vehicle. You can usually find them used on SR20forum.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

cool, thanks you really helped me out


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

when u install the cobra MAF are the wires from the wiring harness able to salder into the cobra's maf's plug?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

snoop said:


> when u install the cobra MAF are the wires from the wiring harness able to solder into the cobra's maf's plug?


Yes, this can be done without issue. Just make sure when buying a cobra MAF you get one with a pigtail harness.


----------

